# Die Masuren Polen und mein erster Angelurlaub



## LenaKlein (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Idee war mir ganz plötzlich gekommen. Ich hatte gerade meinen Angelschein bekommen und mit dem Verein die ersten Ausflüge an die heimischen Gewässer unternommen. Bis auf ein paar Rotfedern hatte ich noch nichts gefangen und die waren alle noch so klein, dass ich sie vorsichtig wieder ins Wasser gesetzt habe. Insgesamt war ich fast etwas enttäuscht, wollte ich doch mal etwas Größeres fangen. Als ich dann meinen Urlaub plante, wie immer nach Polen, fielen mir die Masuren Polen ein. Man nennt die Region auch „das Land der tausend Seen“. Die Gegend ist nicht nur landschaftlich einmalig, man kann dort auch hervorragend angeln. Um in den Masuren Polen angeln zu dürfen, braucht man eigentlich keinen deutschen Angelschein. Wenn man sich für ein Gewässer entschieden hat, dann bekommt man den Schein für wenig Geld vor Ort. Theoretisch könnte man sich dort auch die komplette Ausrüstung kaufen. Ohne Genehmigung sollte man allerdings auch in Polen nicht angeln. Viele Gewässer, vor allem in den Masuren Polen sind geschützt und damit auch der Fischbestand. In Polen ist das mit dem Angeln trotzdem etwas einfacher geregelt als in Deutschland. Ich wusste zum Beispiel, dass ich mit einem lebenden Köder angeln darf, was ich aber aus Prinzip nicht mache. Damit ich auch gleichzeitig gut untergebracht bin, habe ich einen Aufenthalt im Schlosshotel Zamek gebucht. Das Hotel liegt in der Stadt Ryn. Mein Zimmer war schön und praktisch eingerichtet, mit allem was ich brauchte. Ich hatte nur das Frühstück zusätzlich gebucht, da ich absolut unabhängig sein wollte und als erfahrener Polen-Urlauber weiß, dass man überall günstig und gut essen kann. Sieben Tage wollte ich bleiben und in der Zeit möglichst viel fangen. Das Hotel liegt zwar sehr nah am See, dort wird jedoch vor allem gebadet. Ich habe mich also erkundigt, wo ich gut angeln kann. Auf einer Karte der Masuren Polen und eine Gewässerkarte zeigte man mir die besten Stellen. In den Masuren Polen gibt es bestimmte Zeiten, die man beachten sollte, wenn man dorthin zum Angeln fährt. Im Sommer, vor allem im Juni, kann man gut vom Ufer aus angeln. Sobald es jedoch richtig heiß wird, gehen die Fische in die tieferen Gewässer und man sollte besser mit dem Boot hinaus fahren. Im Herbst ist wieder alles möglich. Deshalb habe ich mich auch für den Herbst entschieden. Man muss natürlich etwas auf die Schonzeiten achten. Wer einen Sportfischerschein hat, der kennt sich damit aus, ansonsten kann man sich auch überall erkundigen. Ich jedenfalls wollte unbedingt einen Hecht fangen und natürlich Barsche. Am ersten Tag bin ich also zu der beschriebenen Stelle gefahren. Es war sehr früh am Morgen und trotzdem waren dort schon einige Angler versammelt. Man konnte sich Boote leihen und hinaus fahren oder auch ans Ufer gehen. Ich muss wohl so unsicher ausgesehen haben, dass ich gleich angesprochen wurde. Die Verständigung klappte ganz gut, auch mit Händen und Füßen. Man lud mich ein, mitzukommen und zeigte mir wenig später ein schönes Plätzchen. Ich packte aus und dann ging es endlich los. Am ersten Tag passierte nicht sehr viel. Nach einigen Stunden schwammen eine Rotfeder und ein Karpfen in meinem Eimer. Gegen Mittag kam der Mann, der mir den Platz gezeigt hatte zu mir und sah auf meinen Fang. Er grinste und zeigte stolz seinen Zander. Er machte das Zeichen für Essen. Das Angebot nahm ich gern an. Etwas weiter entfernt hatten andere Angler schon mit dem Zerteilen der Fische begonnen und aus dem großen Grill stieg Rauch auf. Ich setzte mich begeistert dazu. Erst am späten Nachmittag trat ich meinen Weg zurück zum Hotel an. Satt und sehr zufrieden. Nach einer entspannenden Dusche sah ich mich das erste Mal etwas im Hotel um. An der Rezeption erfuhr ich, dass es später noch eine Bootsfahrt geben würde. Ich beschloss daran teilzunehmen, denn so konnte ich mir mehr von den Seen anschauen. Der Ausflug war sehr schön, auch wenn ich langsam müde wurde und früh schlafen ging. Am nächsten Morgen konnte ich es kaum abwarten wieder zum See zu kommen. Mitarbeiter des Hotels wiesen mich darauf hin, dass am später eine Folklorevorstellung im Hotel stattfinden würde. Am See war ich einer der ersten Angler. Ich beschloss spontan ein Boot zu mieten, als mein Mitstreiter vom Vortag auftauchte. Ich fragte ihn ob er nicht mitfahren wolle und er nahm dankend an. Wir ruderten auf den ruhigen See hinaus. Ich wunderte mich etwas über die Plastikflaschen, die ich in an manchen Stellen an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen sah. Erst dachte ich, da hätte jemand seinen Müll entsorgt, was so gar nicht in die Mentalität der Menschen passt, die sich dort aufhalten. Als ich auf eine solche Flasche zuruderte, hielt mich mein Mitfahrer am Arm fest. Mit den Händen deutete er an, dass das Wasser dort zu flach sei. Deshalb die Plastikflasche. Weit draußen auf dem See packten wir unsere Angeln aus. Ich saß eine ganze Zeit und muss dann irgendwann eingeschlafen sein. Erst als Pjotr, so hieß er, plötzlich meinen Arm schüttelte wurde ich wach. Meine Angelschnur war straff auf Zug. Ich griff aufgeregt zu und hätte fast alles falsch gemacht. Mein Kollege blieb ganz ruhig. Ich ruckte kurz, damit der Haken auch richtig sitzt und holte den Fisch dann ins Boot. Ein Karpfen war es und ein stattlicher dazu. Ein tolles Gefühl. Ich muss wohl über das ganze Gesicht gestrahlt haben. Aus meiner Tasche holte ich die Kamera und bat mein Gegenüber ein Foto von mir mit dem Fisch zu machen. Anschließend fuhren wir zum Grillplatz und aßen uns gründlich satt. In den nächsten Wochen habe ich noch mehr Karpfen gefangen, außerdem einen Wels, zwei Zander, mehrere Äschen und Forellen. Ein Hecht war leider nicht dabei, das war mir aber nicht mehr wichtig. Die Abende verbrachte ich im Hotel, ging zu den Veranstaltungen, erholte ich in der Sauna oder im Hallenbad. Leider waren die sieben Tage viel zu kurz. Der Angelurlaub Masuren Polen wird für mich mit Sicherheit zu einer festen Einrichtung.


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Masuren Polen und mein erster Angelurlaub*

Ein schöner Berich, man merkt richtig die Begeisterung!


----------



## NickAdams (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Masuren Polen und mein erster Angelurlaub*

Toller Bericht, der sich mit meinen Masuren-Erfahrungen völlig deckt!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Masuren Polen und mein erster Angelurlaub*

Willkommen im Board |wavey:.              
Da haste deinen ersten Beitrag ja gleich in einen netten Bericht verpackt #6.  War nett zu lesen,aber nen kleinen Hinweis hab ich noch.    
Der eine oder andere Absatz im Text hätte das lesen doch ein wenig vereinfacht   :m.


----------



## Vodnik (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Die Masuren Polen und mein erster Angelurlaub*

Petri! Interessanter Bericht!


----------

